# More Bubs!



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

2 litters together


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

absolute beauties


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

GORGEOUS ! 
:love

congrats, is a very lovely looking pile of little meecers you have there.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

That is an adorable bundle of babes you have there! Congrats


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice, especialy the brindle? ones.x


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks guys


----------

